
FBI links Pensacola shooter, Al-Qaeda via cracked iPhones, ‘no thanks to Apple’ - aspenmayer
https://9to5mac.com/2020/05/18/fbi-links-pensacola-shooter-to-al-qaeda-with-cracked-iphones-with-no-thanks-to-apple/
======
aspenmayer
I'll thank them. Thank you, Apple, for supporting privacy in the face of
unrelated ultimatums. Privacy for all is privacy for one.

------
1cvmask
The best part in the article:

“At first, it wasn’t known which iPhone models were in question but a week
later, it surfaced that they were older ones, the iPhone 5 and 7. As we noted
at the time, both are easily crackable through third-parties, but the FBI
continued to ask for Apple’s help.”

[https://9to5mac.com/2020/01/14/fbi-encryption-apple-
unlock/](https://9to5mac.com/2020/01/14/fbi-encryption-apple-unlock/)

